# Get off that Ipad and play with me



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

My buddy has spoken and time to go out.

But she doesn't know it's 7:15 in the morning at about 32 degrees outside. Putting shoes on now


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Gotta luv em': Here's my usual daily greeting.


----------

